# in honor of our new server... i present..



## scruffywolf (Aug 2, 2008)

muahhahaha!!!


----------



## scruffywolf (Aug 2, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/17632875@N05/2726431209/


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Last edited by scruffywolf; Today at 11:44 PM. 					 					 						Reason: grr.. photos not showing up 					 				_


Having trouble there?


----------



## scruffywolf (Aug 2, 2008)

i got it finaly


----------



## Kata'lina (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't mean to nit pick...but aside from not knowing exactly what it's saying..

umm do you think it's wise to have your license plate number nice and clear for the world to see on the net like this?


----------



## Project_X (Aug 2, 2008)

Kata'lina said:


> I don't mean to nit pick...but aside from not knowing exactly what it's saying..
> 
> umm do you think it's wise to have your license plate number nice and clear for the world to see on the net like this?



Sheeee's gotta point....


----------



## isthisagoodname (Aug 2, 2008)

Ya maybe you should blur that number out.


----------



## scruffywolf (Aug 3, 2008)

like i care..  thousands of people see that number while im driving anyway  all it can do is reveal my home address.. haha


----------



## Project_X (Aug 3, 2008)

scruffywolf said:


> like i care..  thousands of people see that number while im driving anyway  all it can do is reveal my home address.. haha



Where thousands of furs can come to rape you in your sleep...nice.....


----------



## scruffywolf (Aug 3, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Where thousands of furs can come to rape you in your sleep...nice.....



haha well there arent thousands here for one.. and how many of the people actualy KNOW how to get my address off my plates.. haha

if you do.. pm me.. haha


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 3, 2008)

i do
quickly wirtes down the numbers
i'll be seeing you
just kidding 
The only way i know to get the info cost money that I wouldnt spend


----------



## Denmay (Aug 3, 2008)

Now anybody who gets in a car accident with you will quickly become burninated. Remind me not to drive anywhere near that thing.


----------



## scruffywolf (Aug 3, 2008)

Denmay said:


> Now anybody who gets in a car accident with you will quickly become burninated. Remind me not to drive anywhere near that thing.




oh crap! i forgot to mention the flamethrower exaust  i really need to get a vid of that up on youtube :3


----------



## Morg (Aug 3, 2008)

Hah that my friend is awesome. A video of the flamethrower exhaust would be cool XD 

In other news.... *starts stalking scruffywolf from the license plate*


----------



## Kata'lina (Aug 3, 2008)

Actually? It's quite easy and depending, can be Free. [though this day and age? Doubt it would be free. but it wouldn't be expensive either.] 

And while you're right..thousands see your number while you're driving, or parked or whatever...However...It's on the Net now...where there is a more...condensed number of..."interesting" people. 

But you're most likely fine. It was just..yanno a lil suggestion. Use that flamethrower and no one will bug ya ^^


----------



## Tilton (Aug 3, 2008)

GO SUBARU!!     My very first car was a 1983 Subaru GL wagon with 120,000 miles on it.  That was 16 years ago, but it wouldn't surprise me if it was still running to this very day.  I still drive a Subaru (Impreza wagon).


----------



## scruffywolf (Aug 3, 2008)

woo! mines an 85 gl with 170k on it haha  i looove subarus


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 3, 2008)

scruffywolf said:


> haha well there arent thousands here for one..



Correct theres 11000+ of us here now.


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 4, 2008)

0_0''''
been a hacker for 11 yrs and i have never once seen someone do something this incredibly stupid.
hahahaha
The Patriotic Nigras are gonna have your address you know that.
they have been collecting addresses again.
god i hate teh anti-furs they ruin all the fun we get.
that i think they are jealous of our fun and cover it up by sayying what we do is Faggotry
gahahahahahahaha
suck masters of fail.

gotta admit tho.
the Trogdor signage on the car is a + to wootage.

now just wait till FA comes back up online.
i'll haves a special Second Life avatar waiting to be shown.
I live as trogdor on SL
mwuhahahahahaha
fear my wimzy and my burnination


----------

